# Clueless Brit wanting to move to Amsterdam



## dannyboy91 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello everyone. im a 21 year old brit looking into moving to and finding a job in Amsterdam. Any information would be useful as i have no clue to what i should be looking into.

Thanks Danny.


----------



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

Do you speak fluent Dutch? I guess not.

Be prepared for a lot of competition and high rental prices.


----------



## Renee236 (Apr 16, 2012)

I agree. If you're willing to pick up anything, hotel cleaning in Amsterdam (through a temp agency or so) might be a good place to start if you don't speak the language and don't have any in demand credentials...


----------



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

Also bear in mind that as long as you live in Amsterdam you'll never learn the language as they will all speak English to you, so it's like a mixed blessing. You won't need Dutch to work but you will find it difficult to progress. Plus Amsterdam is a city of many temptations. Your money won't last long unless you have a fat salary.

You might want to consider the region of Nord Brabant. There's a bit less competition than in Amsterdam and it's fully commutable.


----------

